# URL Schutz von Videos / Download verhindern



## urbeck (19. März 2003)

*URL Schutz von Videos / Download verhindern ???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Probelm :

Auf meinen Seiten werden Videobeiträge zum anschauen angeboten, viele werden in den nächsten Tagen noch sehr aufwendig gedreht.

Der Besucher kann dann zwischen Mediaplayer oder Realplayer und nach seiner Bandbreite wählen.

Die ganze Seite inkl. Quelltext ist geschützt...

Wenn man nun aber mit der rechten Maustaste in das Bildfenster klickt, kann man sich bei Windows Media die Eigenschaften anzeigen lassen -> hier steht dann der Name und das Format der Datei und der Ort, wo sie liegt und bei Realplayer kann man sich mit der rechten Maustaste den Clip im Realplayer anzeigen lassen, hier passiert dann bei Datei/Clipdetails das gleiche.  

Mann kann dann die URL eingeben, hat das Video im jeweiligen Player und kann es speichern.

Wie kann ich das verhindern ???

Wenn man beispielsweise auf madonna.com geht, sieht man zwar auch die URL's und den Namen, kann die auch eingeben und im jeweiligen Player sehen, nur speichern und kopieren geht hier eben nicht !

Wie machen die das, bzw. was mache ich falsch ???

Kann mir bitte Jemand helfen ???


----------



## Peter Bönnen (19. März 2003)

Um Videos nicht unmittelbar speicherbar zu machen, braucht's schon einen Streaming-Server. Aber auch das hilft nicht viel, wenn der User die entsprechenden Tools zur Verfügung hat. 

Prinzipiell gilt: was der User sehen kann, kann er auch irgendwie speichern (und wenn er's abfilmt ).

so long, Fluke


----------



## Gumbo (19. März 2003)

Sonst legst du über das Objekt ein transparenten Bild...


----------



## Paradizogeeko (20. März 2003)

bringt auch nicht wirklich viel oder... gibt ja immernoch den quelltext ^^


----------



## Gumbo (20. März 2003)

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie, aber er soll geschützt sein:

     Original geschrieben von urbeck:
   _Die ganze Seite inkl. Quelltext ist geschützt..._


----------



## Paradizogeeko (20. März 2003)

quelltext schützen... is klaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

als wenn ey... ich hab gehört es soll gerade ein programm entwickelt worden sein.. aber des kostet noch 3000 $ oder so


----------



## Gumbo (20. März 2003)

Wow, es wurd grad *ein* Programm entwickelt das $3000 kostet!


----------



## RavenHawk (20. März 2003)

Füg doch nen JavaScript ein, dass die rechte maustaste gesperrt ist?!

Also villeict hab ich dich auch nicht richtig verstanden aber...
naja egal ich muss weg


----------



## Flo<H> (20. März 2003)

java script hiflt dir da auch nicht weiter. das kann man deaktivieren... Außerdem hab ich mal gehört dass man mit nem Trick das umgehen kann, dass die rechte Maustaste gesperrt ist. Weiß das aber nicht mehr so genau.


----------



## Fabian H (20. März 2003)

Also rechte Maustaste sperren ist das unützeste, was es gibt! Also ehrlich Leute: glaubt ihr wirklich, dass dieser Schutz schwer zu umgehen ist?


----------



## RavenHawk (20. März 2003)

mhhhhhhhh, nö
habt wohl recht, sry da hat ich net dran gedacht!


----------



## Paradizogeeko (20. März 2003)

Jo.. das ist echt dumm... aber ich war auch mal ne zeit auf dem tripp... Auf Jon-Wayne.com hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal Paar sachen in die Richtung probiert.. aber man kann es eh nie verstecken :\


----------



## urbeck (21. März 2003)

Danke für die Infos !

Den Quelltext sehe ich als geringstes Problem, da alles ab dem body verschlüsselt ist.

Mir geht es in erster Line darum, entweder die Eigenschaften beim Rechtsklick im Bildfenster vom Mediaplayer zu unterdrücken, bzw., sollte der Link dann doch bekannt werden, die Videos so zu schützen, das die Option speichern unter im Player inaktiv ist.  Wie bereits erwähnt, haben die das u.a. bei madonna.com auch irgendwie hinbekommen.

Wie heisst dieses Schutzprogramm für 3.000.- €uro ? Wo gibt es Infos darüber ?


----------



## Adam Wille (21. März 2003)

Da hat wohl wieder mal jemand aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert - das wollte tutorials.de in der v4 präsentieren, da das Tool von uns entwickelt wird...klasse, dass da wieder einer was durchsickern hat lassen.

Die 3000 Öre decken nur die Entwicklungskosten, veranschlagen wollten wir die UVP mit etwa 4500 Euro, das war also schonmal ein Misverständnis.

Weitere Infos folgend dann erst mit der v4, sorry.



Geist,
not amused


----------



## Chino (21. März 2003)

gibts denn keine möglichkeit, in das video deine url/logo einzubinden? so kanns dir dann doch nur recht sein, wenns jemand klaut


----------



## Paradizogeeko (21. März 2003)

S O R R Y !

Wusste ich nicht, ich hab davon nur vor paar Wochen mal ne Seite oder so gefunden, wo ne menge drauf stand - hätteste des jetzt alles nicht gesagt Geist, ich wüsste nicht wo ich suchen sollte oder was das jetzt genau war...
Hoff ihr könnt mir nochmal verzeihen 


_elm


----------



## urbeck (21. März 2003)

Nein, die Problematik ist eine andere...

...Logos und URL's werden schon in den Videos drin sein, nur will der Auftraggeber unter keinen Umständen den Download ermöglichen.

Kurz zur Geschichte...

Mein Auftraggeber ist ein internationales Verlagshaus im Bereich Network Marketing.  Die Videos die produziert werden, sind hauptsächlich als "Sponsoring Tools" gedacht (für Neueinsteiger, die noch nicht verkaufen können und sich die Dinger mit Kunden zusammen anschauen, um so den Vertragsabschluss zu erleichtern) und sollen nur den Unternehmen bzw. den Strukturen hieraus zur Verfügung gestellt werden, die hierfür tief in die Tasche greifen.

Die Grundthemen sind nicht besonders vielfältig (Wellness, Antiaging, Nahrungsergänzung...), da sich 80 Prozent aller Networkunternehmen in diesen Bereichen bewegen.

Das Problem ist, das nirgens wo anders so viel geklaut und kopiert wird, wie hier.  Wenn, was häufig passieren wird, eine Struktur eines Unternehmens einen Auftrag erteilt, werden die anderen Struckturen dieses Unternehmens (und anderer Unternehmen) mit aller Macht versuchen, an dieses Material heranzukommen, da sie sich benachteiligt fühlen.  Da bringen dann auch die Logos nicht viel, da man diese mit fast jedem Schnittprogramm entfernen kann, da sie meist am Anfang, oder oben zu sehen sind, da sie permanent in Mitte stören würden.

Im Schnitt wird eine einzige Produktion um die 50.000.- €uro verschlingen (Storyboard, professioneller Sprecher, Aussen- und Luftaufnahmen...), weshalb die Dinger unter allen umständen irgendwie geschützt werden müssen.

Wenn diese neue Software die einzige Lösung hierfür ist, dürften die 4.500.- €uro das kleinste Problem sein...

Wenn keiner eine Alternative kennt, bitte ich unbedingt um Benachrichtigung, wenn die Software fertig und erwerbbar ist.


----------



## won_gak (21. März 2003)

hab hier etwas:

funzt vielleicht auch mit videos...

http://drweb.de/programmierung/php_bilderklau.shtml


----------



## Chino (21. März 2003)

was vielleicht auch eine möglichkeit wäre ist Flash! FlashMx ist was streaming videos angeht ziemlich gut!

technisch würde es dann so ablaufen, dass du einen flashfilm hast, in dem das gewünschte video reingeladen wird. die videos wiederum liegen außerhalb des web-roots, was zur folge hat, dass sie für die user direkt nich zugänglich sind.

einziger "nachteil": die user, die sich die videos anschauen wollen, brauchen das aktuelle flash-plugin!


----------

